# Lion of Flander souvenir flag?



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok everyone, I have looked for a place on the internet to buy the ubiquitous Lion of Flanders flag a waved by thousands in the Classics. Not a big 5 foot flag, but the cheapo little flag on a stick that are handed out and then apperently thrown away. Maybe your Google voodoo is better than mine. 

I have a friend who is not doing so hot right now and loves the Classics. Id like to get a few of these. 

Anyone know where to get these? anyone in Belgium have a garbage bag full of these? Im willing to make it worth someones effort.

thanks


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Maybe a long shot, but you might try speedgoat.com.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kreger said:


> Ok everyone, I have looked for a place on the internet to buy the ubiquitous Lion of Flanders flag a waved by thousands in the Classics. Not a big 5 foot flag, but the cheapo little flag on a stick that are handed out and then apperently thrown away. Maybe your Google voodoo is better than mine.
> 
> I have a friend who is not doing so hot right now and loves the Classics. Id like to get a few of these.
> 
> ...


ebay: lion flanders flag

lion flanders flag | eBay


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Here you go.... Belgium: Flanders Flags and Accessories - CRW Flags Store in Glen Burnie, Maryland


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, PRB has it right. 55x11, those are feet, not inches.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i want the lion of ned flanders flag. saw t a few years back but havent been able to track it down.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just remember*

all black lions mean you are a Flemish separatist


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

:idea:


atpjunkie said:


> all black lions mean you are a Flemish separatist


Not entirely true. The all black lion is the original lion. The red accents only came later to give it a Belgian touch. It's often called the Belgian Lion. I'm not a separatist, but I do prefer the all-black lion.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes all black*



FlandersFields said:


> :idea:
> 
> Not entirely true. The all black lion is the original lion. The red accents only came later to give it a Belgian touch. It's often called the Belgian Lion. I'm not a separatist, but I do prefer the all-black lion.


is Lion of Flanders, Black Red is Belgian Lion

typically the Flemish prefer the all black


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> all black lions mean you are a Flemish separatist


any other flemish around? any other wallonians?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just a quick primer*

from the wiki and such

Flemish Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Belgium divide deepens after Flemish separatists win election | World news | guardian.co.uk

and folks you have to understand the history. The Flemish were considered lesser beings by the Wallone for years. Most Belgian cyclists are/were Flemish because it was the way out of their working class existence. Now the Wallone is struggling economically while Flanders is strong so you have the shoe on the other foot. Many Flemish are in the mindset of 'fark them, they never treated us with an ounce of respect"

it is an interesting drama


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

FlandersFields said:


> :idea:
> 
> Not entirely true. The all black lion is the original lion. The red accents only came later to give it a Belgian touch. It's often called the Belgian Lion. I'm not a separatist, but I do prefer the all-black lion.


The red accents date back at least to the Gelre Armorial, you can hardly accuse those guys from adding a "Belgian touch" because there wouldn't be a Belgium for more than 400 years to come. The yellow and black lion of Flanders flag is a nationalists' battle flag, no two ways about it.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I've got one, but unfortunately not for sale....


----------

